# /bin/sh: can`t access tty; job control turned off

## ixibitchy

hallo gentoo freaks

bin ein gentoo noob der sich freuen würde auch bald zur g gemeinde zu gehören. aber dazu bräuchte ich ein lauffähiges system. leider bringt er beim booten die fehlermeldung:

/bin/sh: can`t acces tty; job control turned off attempt to access beyond  end of device

01:00: rw=0, want=4179, limit=4096

ich habe einen gentookernel 2.4.25 per genkernel kompilliert und einen grub in der version 0.94.

ich hab schon ein posting gesehen mit dem titel rechner bootet nach stage 1 installation nicht und hab dann eine stage 2 installation gemacht und habe das gleiche problem wie vorher. ausserdem hab ich die boot partition von 32 auf 50 mb vergrößert, hat aber alles nichts genutzt .

ich danke euch für die hilfe und hoffe das ich es noch schaffen werde ein

gentoo zum laufen zu bringen.

 :Sad: 

----------

## dakjo

Hi, ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie ich dir helfen kann. Aber du könntest als noob mal ein Gentoo Usertreffen besuchen. Ich bestimmt auch was in deiner nähe.

----------

## ixibitchy

hi dakjo

hab schon geschaut, aber in dresden hab ich noch nichts in die richtung gesehen. wenn leute in dresden am start wären würde ich mich sehr freuen,,

vielleicht mal bei mir melden.

greetz ixibitchy

----------

## amne

Vielleicht hilft https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1041814#1041814

[edit]Der Link passt eigentlich gar nicht zum Thema fällt mir gerade auf[/edit]

Ansonsten: Poste mal deine grub.conf - Falls du nicht grub sondern lilo verwendest natürlich die lilo.conf.  :Wink: Last edited by amne on Fri Apr 16, 2004 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ixibitchy

meine grub.conf sieht so aus

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.25

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo  root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=785

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.25-gentoo

ich hoffe das du damit was anfangen kannst.

greetz

                 ixibitchy

----------

## amne

Also mir fällt jetzt auf die schnelle kein Fehler auf, aber warten wir mal auf die Antwort einer kompetenten Person (ich verwende nämlich keinen grub).

----------

## ixibitchy

hi amne

danke dir aber trotzdem, viellleicht fällt jemand anders noch was ein  :Idea: 

greetz 

ixibitchy

----------

## ixibitchy

hi leute 

 :Very Happy:  die kiste bootet nachdem ich die grub.config so modifiziert  hab:

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.25

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo root=/dev/hda0 vga=785

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.25-gentoo

ramdisk_size=8192

das mit dem ramdisk_size hab ich hier im forum gefunden   :Embarassed:   hätte mal besser suchen sollen. 

kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären wie die zahl zustande kommt und welche zahl für einen 512MB ramriegel richtig ist?

danke für eure hilfe

ixibitchy

----------

